# Another Short Hair Havanese on Petfinder!



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Eva...here's another short hair havanese on Petfinder....wait there's 2!

Toby Keith
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14848653

and his brother Trace Atkins
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14848678


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Trace looks like a long hair-or am I wrong?
They're both cute as a button.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> *Trace looks like a long hair-or am I wrong?*
> They're both cute as a button.


They are adorable...in Kansas but adorable! 
SH's sometimes have longer coats..the short hair on their faces is the giveaway.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

So if they have short hair on the face then they are a shavanese even if the rest of the body is longer hair?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep 
If you look at http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/havanesephotos7.htm
you can see an example of a SH pup with a longer coat (little sable guy). Many breeders have a hard time telling SH's apart until they are 4-5 weeks old because their coats look the same until facial hair starts to grow in.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Eva, that little guy is so cute! I love sables!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Chere said:


> Eva, that little guy is so cute! I love sables!


Thanks..me too! 
And the cool thing about SH sables is that they *stay* sable 
I found two more smoothcoat puppies (chocolates) on Petfinder today..
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14666046
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14666054
*sigh* Why are they all sooooo far away from me?? :Cry:
Maybe this is fates way of telling me to wait awhile


----------

